# Huron river steelhead 2022/2023



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Its almost time. Temps are going the right way now, some leaves are starting to change and salmon are running up north. I've been ready since April for fall to come back around and our steelhead to come back with it.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that pic low in the system?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Its def my favorit time of year now thru dec


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Can’t wait to get into some Huron river Chromium this fall!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

First day of fall, recent rains and substantial drop in temps, Id say we could have fishable numbers in 3 or 4 weeks if the temps stay low and we get a few more rains. Ohio tribs are already seeing early runners.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Water temp was 63 today. Leaves were falling and I was actually a little chilly this morning cruising up river. A lot of changes as far as the laydowns throughout the river so be careful if your boating. The smallmouth didn't want to play today only mustered up 2 bass tossing around cranks.


----------



## Royal Whaler (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice pictures. You keep a clean boat.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Went out on foot yesterday from hulls to dam in flatrock throwing just about everything i did hook a skipper in the lower but popped off. Nothing else to report but its getting close!!!


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Gold lil cleo got its attention


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Went out in foot today leaves werent as bad as i thought except tight to shores. But there s alot of debris under the surface and water very cloudy. Casted all the good stuff without a bump. Floated some skein no Bobber downs but had 2 good hits pry cats but didnt hold on. If anyone boats next couple days becareful!!


----------



## Aiden Tomashik (Nov 26, 2019)

Someone start up the rain dance we need it.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Absolutly!!!!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Im on a spawn obtaining mission in sanilac. Got 1 hen today, hitting the grand next weekend with Swampbuckster. Giving the Huron plenty of time to get its shat together and have some fish in there. Halloween weekend will be my first Huron attempt unless there is no rain by then.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Status report for the Huron River
Big push of leaves happening 
No water left in the lower stretch due to strong siech and no rain.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I 


Levelpebble Angler said:


> Status report for the Huron River
> Big push of leaves happening
> No water left in the lower stretch due to strong siech and no rain.
> View attachment 860674
> ...





I thought i was about to see you and swamp on fish already lol 70 this weekend im going pike hunting lol


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Not yet. 😉


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

We got Grand Plans this weekend!


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

You guys are king so im going pike hunting until the pros get results good luck!!!!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

michcats said:


> You guys are king so im going pike hunting until the pros get results good luck!!!!


I wouldn’t say kings, I think I just like the abuse. Lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Will fish it one or twice for couple hrs after work in November.... Will report. Have got a few over the past handful of years in there but no real big ones like i get in the grand where darn near half my fish are 10+. But a 6-7 pounder is a very reasonable expectation.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

I believe the Huron river will be the last river in all of the great lakes to get its steelhead this fall.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I like those odds then only 3 people on here will be fishing for them lol


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I’m guessing the low flow Huron will detour it ‘s fish to the Clinton. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

michcats said:


> I like those odds then only 3 people on here will be fishing for them lol


4. you, me, swamp, level


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

There has already been guys hitting the dam just because the leaves have changed and calendar says its fall. I've never seen the river as low as it has been. Hopefully this rain we are getting right now gets things going.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> There has already been guys hitting the dam just because the leaves have changed and calendar says its fall. I've never seen the river as low as it has been. Hopefully this rain we are getting right now gets things going.


i feel you there. I know by me a couple upper lake’s have been passing water since last rain event and river has had now average flow. Leaves rolling hard rn. I was lucky enough to land the first two of season last week. Last year this time we had 25.5” inches of rain and right now only 7.5”. Huge difference.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Very dry summer and fall. I hit the river Monday and was able to scout out a lot of the river. With 2.5 - 3 ft of visibility I was able to see bottom in a lot of areas I've never laid eyes on before. Really looking forward to actually doing some fishing for steelhead on the home river soon.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The river below French Landing dam, in Belleville, is about as low as I've seen it. No noticeable flow at Huron River Drive. Maybe the little rain we got last night will help, but we need several inches to get things going. All the lake levels in the area are low, too.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Very dry summer and fall. I hit the river Monday and was able to scout out a lot of the river. With 2.5 - 3 ft of visibility I was able to see bottom in a lot of areas I've never laid eyes on before. Really looking forward to actually doing some fishing for steelhead on the home river soon.


Clinton visibility before todays rain has been 12-18” at best, I’m guessing it’s worse today


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> 4. you, me, swamp, level


Five. Count me in.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

I got that first steelhead of the season kind of feeling. 😊


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Had to work all day, cover a lot of water and risk prop and lower end. Still super low! Bumped a few logs and seen some more new stuff. Leaves were at bay but there are still going to be bad days before its over. Plug bite was nonexistent, got this little beauty on a jig and spawn sac.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

On the board !!!!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> I got that first steelhead of the season kind of feeling. 😊
> View attachment 863381


Went last night for a short while. Water low low low. Not even a snagged shad at Huroc


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> I got that first steelhead of the season kind of feeling. 😊
> View attachment 863381


Unclipped at that!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Lot of "rainbow trout" character to that steelhead with the spot pattern. Nice fish.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Lot of "rainbow trout" character to that steelhead with the spot pattern. Nice fish.


Yes this fish broke the rule of a steelhead not having spots below the lateral line. If this was just about any other river this could have been considered a huge resident bow.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Swampbuckster said:


> Unclipped at that!


messed up dorsal fin though. Definitely a Ohio stray. They don't clip their fish and they all have that messed up dorsal fin.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

I just looked at some other october fish and they all had those same characteristics, makes sense.


CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> messed up dorsal fin though. Definitely a Ohio stray. They don't clip their fish and they all have that messed up dorsal fin.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah have had a hard time believing every unclipped fish is “wild” . Too bad we couldn’t get ALL plants clipped in the entire GL watershed, could definitely get a better feel for wild vs stocked.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Swampbuckster said:


> Yeah have had a hard time believing every unclipped fish is “wild” . Too bad we couldn’t get ALL plants clipped in the entire GL watershed, could definitely get a better feel for wild vs stocked.


I'd think they'd not care too much in steelhead alley as there is such low natural reproduction apart from few creeks in PA & NY. On top of that you'd have to get Canada and all its sporting groups to join and do the same thing. Too many players to get consistent data.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Government agencies working together. 😂


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Government agencies working together. 😂


Good point


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> I'd think they'd not care too much in steelhead alley as there is such low natural reproduction apart from few creeks in PA & NY. On top of that you'd have to get Canada and all its sporting groups to join and do the same thing. Too many players to get consistent data.


How about mini wire tags with O for Ohio P Pennsylvania M Michigan C Canada and so on. Be cool to do a few thousand a year see where they end up , like waterfowl bands


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

What would we gain from all the info? Only potential for loss and fingerpointing from the agencies


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> How about mini wire tags with O for Ohio P Pennsylvania M Michigan C Canada and so on. Be cool to do a few thousand a year see where they end up , like waterfowl bands


I’ve mentioned wire coded plants for Erie management fish but seems like biologist don’t care. I’m not sure how many Huron fish head north but know that Clinton fish somewhat spilt the difference. I guess knowing that over 95% of Huron fish come back as stocked they feel like they know the conclusion for that river, and don’t really care so much about lake conclusions down in Erie like they do in Lake Michigan and Huron. 
Also feel like biologists would be surprised with information gain if they put coded tags in Clinton fish but again since we are labeled Erie management unit they make the assumption that our fish are from Erie, which isn’t completely accurate.
I shake my head about how many lake Huron river guys are involved in this study, almost wasteful for the moneys put in to it. I think like 50 fish were recorded….
It’s like east guys are trying to hide the resources from the internet when really, it’s hurting the knowledge that this study needs to gain.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

nighttime said:


> I’ve mentioned wire coded plants for Erie management fish but seems like biologist don’t care. I’m not sure how many Huron fish head north but know that Clinton fish somewhat spilt the difference. I guess knowing that over 95% of Huron fish come back as stocked they feel like they know the conclusion for that river, and don’t really care so much about lake conclusions down in Erie like they do in Lake Michigan and Huron.
> Also feel like biologists would be surprised with information gain if they put coded tags in Clinton fish but again since we are labeled Erie management unit they make the assumption that our fish are from Erie, which isn’t completely accurate.
> I shake my head about how many lake Huron river guys are involved in this study, almost wasteful for the moneys put in to it. I think like 50 fish were recorded….
> It’s like east guys are trying to hide the resources from the internet when really, it’s hurting the knowledge that this study needs to gain.


Well 5 of those steelhead were mine


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> Well 5 of those steelhead were mine


It all helps my friend! I hope to make it up north east side late November maybe December if she stays warm enough.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

nighttime said:


> It all helps my friend! I hope to make it up north east side late November maybe December if she stays warm enough.


That sounds like fun. Maybe we should figure something out


----------



## Aiden Tomashik (Nov 26, 2019)

First time out this season got my first of the season this mornin pretty little 2 pound chrome bullet came flying out of the water 3 or 4 times. Got a cat fish as well. Lots and lots of leaves this morning didn’t even bother trying any hardware. Got the fish on some fresh coho eggs courtesy of port Sanilac. Still need so much rain and cool weather but it’s a start.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Outlook forecast looks good but still not much rain in it.
id love to see a two day soaker


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Aiden Tomashik said:


> First time out this season got my first of the season this mornin pretty little 2 pound chrome bullet came flying out of the water 3 or 4 times. Got a cat fish as well. Lots and lots of leaves this morning didn’t even bother trying any hardware. Got the fish on some fresh coho eggs courtesy of port Sanilac. Still need so much rain and cool weather but it’s a start.


Got mine on PS coho spawn as well. 👍
As soon as we get a good soaking rain it'll be game on.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Think that PS Atlantic spawn will be tasty for them????


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm gonna have to have one of you school me on the Huron one of these days. My wife and I will be moving downriver to be closer to the family in the very near future. Looking forward to giving it a go and learning a new river. I hear the smallmouth action is really, really good.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Smallmouth and pike are plentiful steelhead not so much lol but they do make an appearance


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

michcats said:


> Smallmouth and pike are plentiful steelhead not so much lol but they do make an appearance


I figure if I do catch steel I'll just consider myself lucky lol. One of my friends used to fly fish the Huron often and pulled a lot of really nice carp and smallies. He lives out of state now otherwise I'd tag along and learn.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

michcats said:


> Smallmouth and pike are plentiful steelhead not so much lol but they do make an appearance


Ive caught way more steelhead than pike 😂
The smallmouth fishing can be great at times. I've had some stellar days in the rain. 😉


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Pike fishing is great in the river, decent smallie river but does not compare to the flint - i also do better in irish hills area too for smb...you will get into em but way overrated imo.
Steelhead fishing not as good as the clinton but you can get a few if you put time in and learn a few spots


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Steelhead fishing not as good as the clinton but you can get a few if you put time in and learn a few spots


Correct


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Anytime swamp or level are talking steelhead on any thread i wouldnt hate but listen very well!!!!! Lol they always get me motivated to make a day of it win or lose theres no catching on the keyboard 😉


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

#3 on the season after a handful of fishless trips. Good ol' boy maglip got this one, backing down some faster water. 3 fish under 22" now, I'm ready for a real one.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Working on future steelhead fishing excursion hot lunch items at the moment! Here’s to hoping for a bunch of rain, mild temps til January! I love Cool for ice fishing but Steel is much Cooler!


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

That higher than lately flow rate took a major dump this morning. Last fall and early winter it was running 700+. Currently flowing under 200. Not gonna pull too many fish up river with little to no flow. Have not seen a river blowout rainfall in??? Can't even remember the last one. The Huron is already a tough one to crack, mix in no water, lower plants, PFAS b.s. Come on big rain blowout!!! I'll gladly give up a week of fishing for a flooded river pulling fish in. Rain baby, rain! Go Blue!!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Well, put in a few more hours of lure washing and sac soaking and got another skunk, had a fish on for a few seconds early in the day down low. I caught a few pike, a smallmouth and a muskie down there last week so it could have been anything. Some familiar faces on the river today that I have not seen since December. Us anglers know what time of year it is, its time the steelhead got on the same page and make there presence known.


----------



## Aiden Tomashik (Nov 26, 2019)

Since I’m sure everyone’s curious the water did not come up but maybe and inch as of today. Low and dirty now. Could take a nap while your bobber works down the current. Think most of that rain yesterday just soaked right into the bone dry ground. 12 years of fishing down here never seen it this low during steelhead season.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Aiden Tomashik said:


> Since I’m sure everyone’s curious the water did not come up but maybe and inch as of today. Low and dirty now. Could take a nap while your bobber works down the current. Think most of that rain yesterday just soaked right into the bone dry ground. 12 years of fishing down here never seen it this low during steelhead season.


Swamps are empty as well so all the rain has a lot of places to go first before making it’s way into the river. A bit more rain Wednesday it looks but not going to change much on the river. These trickles and little bumps should push a few in though.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Finally got an adult steelhead on the Huron. Only took 45+ hours of trying. Chartreuse square bill got this girl.


----------



## Migfishin (Nov 22, 2021)

Anybody have pictures of the Huron river from this week? I'm curious about the water level.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Its as low as I've ever seen in my 10+ years of fishing the river. 


Migfishin said:


> Anybody have pictures of the Huron river from this week? I'm curious about the water level.


----------



## acklac7 (Aug 24, 2021)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Its as low as I've ever seen in my 10+ years of fishing the river.


Yeah, the Detroit River is crazy-low, too. Same thing with the Maumee.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Appears weather man is wrong again, maybe we got .25” at best here in Macomb area. Graph bumped up tiny bit and already dropping. Hate this low water!


----------



## Aiden Tomashik (Nov 26, 2019)

nighttime said:


> Appears weather man is wrong again, maybe we got .25” at best here in Macomb area. Graph bumped up tiny bit and already dropping. Hate this low water!



We need about 2 days straight of how hard it was raining last night to even make a dent.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

River came up and went right back down. Little bit better flow in spots but still not what it needs to be.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

It’s not bad being wrong at times and admitting it lol!
Apparently we received more than thought looking this morning. Ditches and storm drains pushed enough water to rise river this afternoon almost to 300 rn! Not sure about Huron but ole Clinton got what she needed,for now, she’ll probably drop hard in a day but a good push of needed water. She’s mud when I drove over but give it a day or two and should be good to go.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Left the bass gear at home and went after steelhead instead. Managed this little guy on a white hair jig. For only being around 18" he put up an incredible fight, going airborne 3 times. Dime bright and still swimming. Water was up a little and stained. Only fish I hooked in and hour and a half.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

7 hours fished one hook up one fish landed. 
27" hen


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> 7 hours fished one hook up one fish landed.
> 27" hen
> View attachment 872687


My 7 hour days are long over with. Lol. 3 hours or so and I'm hobbling out of the woods. Nice fish for your efforts.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

What can I say, Im a gluten for punishment. ☺
Persistence paid off though, landed that fish 7 hours after I set my first line at 845am.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Downriver Steel said:


> Sad real winter is here


It's going to be in the 50s next weekend. Hope is not lost.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Current status of the Huron.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

I truly cannot express how much I unlike those pics. Way too early for a froze up Huron. I do like the warmup coming, hoping it clears out all this damn ice.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

It'll be clear by next weekend. It usually takes a lot longer to freeze up than thaw out.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> View attachment 874034


Hell yeah man! Beautiful pictures! Insane what this polar vortex is doing in a matter of a few days. Locking up rivers and putting 3-4” of ice on lakes just like that. Even if it is short lived, it’s phenomenal!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Crazy how fast things change with mother natures wrath.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Man, that's a long cast.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Anybody see the river? How does she look?


----------



## Aiden Tomashik (Nov 26, 2019)

Been out since about 10. Got 1 fish still a lot of shelf to ice. Dodge park launch is still pretty frozen up. About an hour ago the ice burgs started coming and haven’t stopped. Waters on its way up though and better color


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

On the water from 9-5 today, 1 bite. Fished all over that river and washed a lot of different lures the past 2 days. 0 bites yesterday from noon-5.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> On the water from 9-5 today, 1 bite. Fished all over that river and washed a lot of different lures the past 2 days. 0 bites yesterday from noon-5.
> View attachment 876061


But it’s a pretty stray at least!
or maybe a wild Stony Creek fish


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Fought like a wild fish, made my day. I love seeing airborne chrome and drag peelin.


----------



## Aiden Tomashik (Nov 26, 2019)

River has dropped again hope the rain we’re getting tonight and tomorrow has some impact. Still some fish around went 2 for 3 this mornin.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> On the water from 9-5 today, 1 bite. Fished all over that river and washed a lot of different lures the past 2 days. 0 bites yesterday from noon-5.
> View attachment 876061


Nice fish. You put in your time for sure. I floated some waxies for about an hour this afternoon, nothing. Was definitely a little saddened at how quick that water dropped.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fished today between kids school bus schedule, or from 9 to 2. Hooked up with a skipper within the first 20 minutes on my center pin and spawn under a bobber. Couldn’t get locked up with him after the second time he hit. Had him to the surface the first time. Worked 2 maglips continuously while floating spawn and even some jigs through all of my local haunts. No one was home anywhere else on the river.
Ran into Riverwart, it was nice to finally meet and chat a bit! Hopefully you had something go this morning. Not much else happening on the river. Clarity is almost too much, water is up from its standard 2022 levels however not high by any means. Plenty of flow, I felt it in the air. The fish, not so much. Good luck out there! Levelpebble, Deadly Ted and I are going to put some time in on the Grand tomorrow. Although there are a few fish around, this is definitely not the year of the Huron.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

It was good to finally run into you as well. I ended my morning on the Huron even less successful than you. Put in around 2 hours total, not 1 bobber down. I agree, river looks great compared to most of last year levels. The fish just are not cooperating. I've had one skipper to show for 8 trips to the Huron this season. It's always been a tough fishery, but come on. I've fished this river since 96' and this by far the slowest it has ever been for me. I'm no expert, but I know what has always produced fish in the past isn't working. I'm thinking the number of fish in the river must be low (stocking numbers, low water, unknown ? ). I'm usually a bobber guy, but gonna go back to the hardware for a while. Lots of tots and spinners just collecting dust in the garage. Good luck to you guys on the Grand ! I got a feeling you're gonna kill em.😁


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

riverwart said:


> It was good to finally run into you as well. I ended my morning on the Huron even less successful than you. Put in around 2 hours total, not 1 bobber down. I agree, river looks great compared to most of last year levels. The fish just are not cooperating. I've had one skipper to show for 8 trips to the Huron this season. It's always been a tough fishery, but come on. I've fished this river since 96' and this by far the slowest it has ever been for me. I'm no expert, but I know what has always produced fish in the past isn't working. I'm thinking the number of fish in the river must be low (stocking numbers, low water, unknown ? ). I'm usually a bobber guy, but gonna go back to the hardware for a while. Lots of tots and spinners just collecting dust in the garage. Good luck to you guys on the Grand ! I got a feeling you're gonna kill em.😁


Stocking numbers are consistent as they always have been at 62k I think. The lack of water didn’t help us. The Huron is an interesting waterway being situated at the mouth of the Detroit river and at the head of the western basin . There are a lot of factors that all have to work together to get fish back and into the Huron. Some years are great some not so much. But I love the fishery through the good and bad


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice day to be out! Really lack of water has hurt us in southeast. Also keep in mind no stocking took place in 2021. So that hurts also. If we keep getting rain things will continue to look up.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

This could be a year i get them on the d river at my early walleye spots fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Fished really hard the past 2 days sun up to sun down each day. 1-1 each day, yesterday the big buck hit a plug down low and today I got my first pin fish way up in Flat Rock on spawn. Had some company on the river the past week, tough fishing kept everybody else home today besides 2 bank guys.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> View attachment 877505
> 
> Fished really hard the past 2 days sun up to sun down each day. 1-1 each day, yesterday the big buck hit a plug down low and today I got my first pin fish way up in Flat Rock on spawn. Had some company on the river the past week, tough fishing kept everybody else home today besides 2 bank guys.
> View attachment 877504


Congrats on that first pin fish!!!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm impressed, don't know how ya'll do it.
The Hurin looks like a dead zone to me.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> View attachment 877505
> 
> Fished really hard the past 2 days sun up to sun down each day. 1-1 each day, yesterday the big buck hit a plug down low and today I got my first pin fish way up in Flat Rock on spawn. Had some company on the river the past week, tough fishing kept everybody else home today besides 2 bank guys.
> View attachment 877504


Congratulations on your first pin caught. For toughing it out as well.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> View attachment 877505
> 
> Fished really hard the past 2 days sun up to sun down each day. 1-1 each day, yesterday the big buck hit a plug down low and today I got my first pin fish way up in Flat Rock on spawn. Had some company on the river the past week, tough fishing kept everybody else home today besides 2 bank guys.
> View attachment 877504


You're making it look easy. Nice job! I think you've got her figured out.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

0-2 today. First lose on the pin today.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

riverwart said:


> You're making it look easy. Nice job! I think you've got her figured out.


Not easy in the slightest way. The Huron is not the same river it was last year. I've been forced to learn new methods and spots. This plugger did no plugging today.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Divers Down said:


> I'm impressed, don't know how ya'll do it.
> The Hurin looks like a dead zone to me.


Most of it is..
Its an addiction, I can't help myself. Id rather be on that river than siting in my house on the couch.


----------

